# Tilt-Shift Photoshop Tutorial



## TomAwesome (Jul 29, 2008)

I thought this was kind of neat. The idea is to take a photograph of an actual scene and make it look like a tiny model. It's actually pretty easy!

Tilt-Shift Photography | Miniature Faking | Tilt-Shift Photoshop Tutorial | TiltShiftPhotography.net


----------



## Zak1233 (Jul 29, 2008)

wow thats a fuckin cool effect :0 i thought they were small scale models :/ lol i'll defo be giving this a shot later


----------



## Mr. S (Jul 29, 2008)

That's pretty damn awesome, I need to try this sometime.


----------



## Uber Mega (Jul 29, 2008)

Cool thanks, wish I had a suitable image to do it with, ah well, time to find a suitable source image.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 29, 2008)

Uber Mega said:


> Cool thanks, wish I had a suitable image to do it with, ah well, time to find a suitable source image.



I can't seem to access the site right now, but there's a link somewhere where you're supposed to be able to get a lot of pictures to try this with.


----------

